# Hymenochirus Boettgeri



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

how many people keep these are they easy to keep and breed any info on there care and breeding please


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Easy to keep and breed.Keep the substrate sandy rather than with gravel as they can injure themselves on stones.The tadpoles need very small animal food as opposed to most tadpoles that are vegetarian.Luckily it is available from Pollywog.Harry


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

The frogs themselves are very easy to care for, a standard tropical aquarium setup with a few plants including some floating so the frogs can rest at the surface, heated to 25C, you'll need a light to keep the plants alive - or you could use fake plants if you wanted, they feed on pellets, bloodworm, chopped earthworm etc. They are quite easy to get breeding and will often do so unprompted or if you want to encourage them than follow a simple evaporation and flooding routine. The eggs float at the surface and any that sink tend not to develop so best to leave the eggs be untill hatched. The tads require a lot of livefood (infusoria, daphnia, brine shrimp, micro worm, walter worm, banana worm, vinegar eels) which you should have culturing before you encourage the adults to spawn.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

ok thanks for replys


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Pretty much everything Polywog said- with the addition that if you pick them up in a shop, they are usually half-starved, because they are kept with active fish, who tend to steal most of the food. They can be kept with small fish, but only if you make sure they get enough- I used a turkey baster to put the food right near them!:lol2: Probably best kept on their own, though, especially if you want to breed them.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

adamntitch said:


> how many people keep these are they easy to keep and breed any info on there care and breeding please


oh love these little frogs! very easy to keep, i do think they do a lot better without fish in the same tank! i had these & they did breed but wow the spawn is soooo small! 

like ron said when you buy from pet shops these are so thin because fish eat all the food before these can get to it! but once these are settled wil eat a good amount of food, i used to feed mine dry tubifex worm in cubes & they went crazy for it!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i can get them for £1.00 each whole sale and would be keeping them on there own


----------

